# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  help with after swarm

## grahamellis

hi, our bee`s swarmed last week ,we managed to catch them in box and due to the bad weather emptied them in our spare hive along with one frame of brood and one of food,we also fed them with syrup via top feeder and shut them up.
 just checked both hives ,the one we put the swarm in is almost empty,two frames of bees on the food and brood frames we put in ,doesnt look like they`ve had any of the syrup and no sign of the old queen.  The original hive is basically full of bees no sign of queen old or new ,quite a lot of sealed queen cells !!! which there wasn't when they swarmed.... they`re  taking very little food in , still a lot of brood and larvae,i`ve removed the queen excluder so they can get at the honey in the super ....what do you recommend we do next? appreciate any help ,thanks Graham

----------


## Jon

Was your queen clipped? If so the swarm you housed would have been queenless so the bees would have drifted back to their hive of origin.

If you read this document it will explain how to make a diagnosis and what action to take.

----------


## grahamellis

> Was your queen clipped? If so the swarm you housed would have been queenless so the bees would have drifted back to their hive of origin.
> 
> If you read this document it will explain how to make a diagnosis and what action to take.


no she wasn't clipped ,just marked. thanks I will have a read of the paper .

----------

